# Bums recorded with a pod



## thrashcomics (Dec 24, 2010)

EDIT: THIS WAS SUPPOSED TO SAY ALBUMS NOT BUMS.

can someone please list some albums that are confirmed recorded using only a pod and no real amps? i sed to have a 2.0 bean and am thinking of getting a hd500. thanks.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 24, 2010)

thrashcomics said:


> can someone please list some albums that are confirmed recorded using only a pod and no real amps? i sed to have a 2.0 bean and am thinking of getting a hd500. thanks.


Into Eternity, I remember hearing this and being suprised about it because their albums have amazing productions.

Also:
Tips for Recording With Pod - Gearslutz.com

I guess Devin Townsend and Oceano do too...


----------



## thrashcomics (Dec 24, 2010)

thanks. didnt after the burial record with pods too?


----------



## JamesM (Dec 24, 2010)

Bums recorded?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 24, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Bums recorded?



What I was expecting.


Oh, and meshuggahs original Nothing was done on a rackmount POD. The guitars at least.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 24, 2010)

Evergrey used an XT Live for the solos on Monday Morning Apocalypse I think.

Everything by Sabaton before Coat of Arms I think is done with an XT.


----------



## Andii (Dec 24, 2010)

Born of Osiris-The new Reign Podx3
Veil of Maya- Common Man's collapse Podx3


A lot of Joey Sturgis productions like the Devil Wears Prada etc. are recorded with pod farm, which is the same sounds on the hardware of your choice(which is a really good thing because the converters in pods are terrible).

It takes time, ears, a good monitoring setup and patience to get a pod sounding decent. They sound like garbage until you manipulate them just right and most people never make it that far.


----------



## -One- (Dec 24, 2010)

Andii said:


> Born of Osiris-The new Reign Podx3
> Veil of Maya- Common Man's collapse Podx3


Neither of those albums were recorded with PodX3. They were both recorded by Mike Keene using Line 6 Vetta IIs.


----------



## lava (Dec 26, 2010)

The Animals as Leaders album is all Pod.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 26, 2010)

Chimp Spanner's work is all POD, as is the Fellsilent album I believe.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 26, 2010)

Sevendust - Home


----------



## Tree (Dec 26, 2010)

We Came As Romans-To Plant A Seed

It's the only Sturgis produced album where I actually enjoy the guitar tone.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 26, 2010)

devin townsends ziltoid is all pod


----------



## Cyntex (Dec 26, 2010)

I think Keith Merrow recorded his first album with a POD, not ssure about his second album.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 27, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Chimp Spanner's work is all POD, as is the Fellsilent album I believe.



If that's the case, sign me up for a POD now. That FS album sounds fucking awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 27, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> If that's the case, sign me up for a POD now. That FS album sounds fucking awesome.


 
Yeah man, both FS and CS made/make incredible use of the POD. They're difficult to get a decent tone out of, but both those bands are a testament to the fact it can achieve great sounds.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 27, 2010)

My old band recorded with a POD X3.


Also, I believe And Hell Followed With's newest album was all POD.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2010)

@ "Bums"

EDIT: And no, I'm not changing the title because it entertains me.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2010)

Also, to contribute:


----------



## Ben.Last (Dec 27, 2010)

At least the first couple Jesu albums. Broadrick used some other gear to augment the POD sound but no actual amp.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 27, 2010)

My old band used a POD for their first EP:


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 27, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Bums recorded?




Ain't got shit on Notorious B.U.M.; shot right by the UH campus (football stadium is about 300 ft or so to the right of the camera man).

"Are you are freak? Are you a prostitute?" 





Oh 3rd Ward, how I don't miss you. Crazy shit like that is common place. Crackheads scurrying this way and that.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 27, 2010)

^


----------



## Duckykong (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 27, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Oh 3rd Ward, how I don't miss you. Crazy shit like that is common place. Crackheads scurrying this way and that.



Seriously. Fuck the third ward


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Dec 27, 2010)

drmosh said:


> devin townsends ziltoid is all pod


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 27, 2010)

FYI, the x3 is much better than the XT so spring for the x3 if you can


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 28, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Ain't got shit on Notorious B.U.M.; shot right by the UH campus (football stadium is about 300 ft or so to the right of the camera man).
> 
> "Are you are freak? Are you a prostitute?"
> 
> ...




"I have yo ass destroyed, I have you livin in space like you a goddamn asteroid."

That shit was hot.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 28, 2010)

Best. Typo. EVER!


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 28, 2010)

IAMLORDVADER said:


>



If I remember right, Ziltoid was an experiment to make a ridiculously professional sounding album with one person and less than a thousand dollars. When that one person is Devin Townsend, you're off to a good start.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 28, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> If I remember right, Ziltoid was an experiment to make a ridiculously professional sounding album with one person and less than a thousand dollars. When that one person is Devin Townsend, you're off to a good start.



Dunno about the under thousand dollar part, but it was certainly done using a pod and ezdrummer.
Devin posted the rough pod settings a while back, I think in his forum or on his twitter


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 28, 2010)

The drums on the Ziltoid album sound so bad


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 28, 2010)

Alot has been said, but I'll pitch in (and confirm some if's/maybe's)

Fellsilent's The Hidden Words
Almost all pre-album Bulb/Periphery stuff (Old Totla, Pwnies, Zyglrox tone: )
-POD for bass on the periphery album
Chimp Spanner
Devy's Ziltoid (Just...so....good.....)
Keith Merrow's 2 albums
Vildhjarta's Omnislash (IIRC)
Tre Watson's Lexicon, yet to be released album and Carthage material
Animals As Leaders
Everything Drewsif Stalin
IDOLER EP


----------



## jymellis (Dec 28, 2010)

as soon as i saw the title i expected a video of bling-bling-the -crackhead


----------



## drmosh (Dec 28, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The drums on the Ziltoid album sound so bad



well it's the original DFH samples, those weren't amazing to begin with but Devin made them sound pretty passable.


----------



## Joose (Dec 28, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> Sevendust - Home



Source? I thought I remembered them saying on one of their DVDs that they used all kinds of amps. That was back in '99, they recorded the majority of the album live too.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Dec 28, 2010)

God Forbid - Determination


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 28, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> "I have yo ass destroyed, I have you livin in space like you a goddamn asteroid."
> 
> That shit _is fire_.



Fixed. Seriously, that move he does where he tucks in the arm and rotates has become one of my "go to" dance moves. It's mesmerizing to watch a man of my size be so smooth on the dance floor. 

"Paranoid! Schizophrenic it's unbelievable. Rap game so tight it's un-squeezable."

Fuck Dylan, J-Slash is the best rapper of all time.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 28, 2010)

drmosh said:


> well it's the original DFH samples, those weren't amazing to begin with but Devin made them sound pretty passable.



It's mainly the classic EZdrummer snare, I just remember the first time I noticed I thought "Jesus" 

The toms and kick sound pretty good though


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 28, 2010)

^ I was gunna say I'm actually quite fond of the kick, I was never particularly impressed by the drums on Ziltoid, but I never would have known they were EZdrummer unless you mentioned it, or I heard other 'not *absolute* horseshit' examples of EZdrummer.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 28, 2010)

Never knew Ziltoid was POD... that is crazy! He got his amazingly huge sound perfectly with it. I mean POD's are awesome, but I always assumed all Devin albums had a ton of amps going on


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 28, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Fixed. Seriously, that move he does where he tucks in the arm and rotates has become one of my "go to" dance moves. It's mesmerizing to watch a man of my size be so smooth on the dance floor.
> 
> "Paranoid! Schizophrenic it's unbelievable. Rap game so tight it's un-squeezable."
> 
> Fuck Dylan, J-Slash is the best rapper of all time.


----------



## Joeywilson (Dec 28, 2010)

lava said:


> The Animals as Leaders album is all Pod.



Really? I'm pretty sure that only the bass is POD dude, all other guitars are axe-fx to my knowledge.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 28, 2010)

Joeywilson said:


> Really? I'm pretty sure that only the bass is POD dude, all other guitars are axe-fx to my knowledge.



It's definitely all POD. Misha didn't even have the Axe when they recorded it.


----------



## nojyeloot (Dec 28, 2010)

thrashcomics said:


> EDIT: THIS WAS SUPPOSED TO SAY ALBUMS NOT BUMS.
> 
> can someone please list some albums that are confirmed recorded using only a pod and no real amps? i sed to have a 2.0 bean and am thinking of getting a hd500. thanks.


 
POD (not sure what kind, my guess is XT) confirmed by Browne.
Browne, pls confirm







"AFTER THE BURIAL says
To: nojyeloot

The Pod was a Line6 Pod XT Live. 
As far as amp/modeling settings, we did it all on the fly and I couldn't possibly tell you any sort of specific things we did. The goal was just to get something we were happy with and just move on.
Sorry if that is vague and not helpful, but that's all I've got!
Take care man!"








POD (X3 maybe?). Paul, pls confirm








POD XT Pro IIRC. Acle, pls confirm








POD XT Pro 






EDIT:

Forgot about these guys too:

Uneven Structure used a POD (dunno which)









Think these guys used the POD XT Live (not 100% sure if that's the proper model)







Oh, and my stuff was recorded w/ a POD X3 bean (shameless plug  ) ------------------------------------------------------->


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 28, 2010)

I believe the Tesseract Concealing fate EP is POD for the rhythms etc and Axe FX for the cleans.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Dec 28, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I believe the Tesseract Concealing fate EP is POD for the rhythms etc and Axe FX for the cleans.



I think you have it backwards: cleans from the pod distortion tones from the Axe-Fx. That is just how I remember it, I could also be wrong.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 28, 2010)

SOD_Nightmare said:


> I think you have it backwards: cleans from the pod distortion tones from the Axe-Fx. That is just how I remember it, I could also be wrong.


 
Here Acle mentions he uses the Axe FX for cleans only, no mention of the POD though, so I assume he uses the amp distortion. This is love though, so I don't know how this compares to the studio. 

BD Music News - BD Exclusive: James And Acle Of TesseracT Show Us Their Guitar Rigs


----------



## ddtonfire (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 29, 2010)

^

I'm still working out the kinks on the Penis Mightier.


----------



## Variant (Dec 29, 2010)

All of Sybreed's stuff is a POD Pro, the *OLD* one. 

Porcupine Tree's 'Deadwing' was all POD (like Devy, to prove he could do it), and Wilson also said that all the distorted tones on 'The Incident' (about 60% of the guitars on the album) were POD Farm.


----------



## ToniS (Dec 30, 2010)

The rhythm guitars on Opeth's "Ghost Reveries" are a blend of Dual Rectifier and PODxt with the metal pack. Jens said that it's mostly the DR though, with a little bit of POD blended in.

Source: JENS BOGREN - my new hero - Ultimate Metal Forum Jens's says it in there somewhere.


----------



## jamsea (Dec 30, 2010)

I talked to Tesseract while they were on tour with Devin Townsend and they said they used the axe-fx for cleans and a Peavy 5150 (or a 6505, can't remember) for distortion. 

Live one guitarist had an axe fx and the other had one of those line 6 rack mounts, but both were only used for cleans. They both had peavy's for distortion.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Dec 31, 2010)

Duckykong said:


>



AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHA


----------



## thrashcomics (Dec 31, 2010)

Loomer said:


> Best. Typo. EVER!


why thanks


----------



## asphyx123 (Dec 31, 2010)

Arjen Lucassen did a lot of his previous recordings (not the latest one) using a POD, he talks about it in a pretty interesting interview on his youtube channel.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 31, 2010)

Joeywilson said:


> Really? I'm pretty sure that only the bass is POD dude, all other guitars are axe-fx to my knowledge.



nah, the axe-fx wasn't even out when they recorded that album


----------



## ThePinealGland (Dec 31, 2010)

drmosh said:


> nah, the axe-fx wasn't even out when they recorded that album



Yes, it was... for at least 2 years before it...


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 31, 2010)

I use the X3 almost exclusively when i record now. i got so tired of mic-ing things up and getting inconsistent results. I have about four stereo settings that i use for laying. I wouldnt mind going Axefx i just dont want to have to buy all sorts of other shit.


----------



## ddtonfire (Dec 31, 2010)

ThePinealGland said:


> Yes, it was... for at least 2 years before it...



Even so, it was an XT Pro.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, Axe was out at the time, but they did not use one. The 'only using pod for bass' was the Periphery album.


----------



## Joeywilson (Jan 2, 2011)

splinter8451 said:


> It's definitely all POD. Misha didn't even have the Axe when they recorded it.



I geuss he's been lying to everyone then  THAT BASTARD!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 2, 2011)

Joeywilson said:


> I geuss he's been lying to everyone then  THAT BASTARD!



Live it's an Axe-Fx but they've always said the album was done on a POD


----------



## Metalhead77479 (Jan 5, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Ain't got shit on Notorious B.U.M.; shot right by the UH campus (football stadium is about 300 ft or so to the right of the camera man).
> 
> "Are you are freak? Are you a prostitute?"
> 
> ...




Only in Houston Broham


----------



## getaway_fromme (Jan 6, 2011)

Triple-J said:


> Sevendust - Home



What? Can you verify that please? 

As a long fan of Sevendust's early work (pre-Seasons), I was under the impression that Clint used a Mark IV for every album and John went from using Marshalls to Randalls since Animosity? I need proof man.


----------



## Virtual Scott (Jan 7, 2011)

*Raises Hands*

I record with a POD and have since my second CD, Inferno. There's a variety of reasons WHY - generally pertaining to "home studio/apartment acoustics" as reasons, but I like the versatility of the POD XT. I just finished recording the guitar tracks on my POD for the new Oceans of Night CD. 

I do agree that miking a crushingly good amp is the best way to go but I don't have the budget or the lifestyle for an amp. That said, the POD has always worked for me, and with proper studio engineering, I don't think there's many negative aspects of using a POD at all. Re-amping is something I'd be open too, as well, but I just can't face the fact of not having that kind of control over my guitar sound from the starting gate.


----------



## kyleycoyote (Jan 26, 2011)

Nearly every band i know into recording has used a POD....everyone has axe fx fever now though. i don't feel like dishing out the 2 grand


----------



## Grimriffer (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not too sure about recording but I think The Faceless use the Pod X3 live and only monitor with Randalls.

Thought the title had something to do with Decrepit Birth.


----------



## Coryd (Jan 27, 2011)

Triple-J said:


> Sevendust - Home



Dang is this true!?


----------



## Tomo009 (Jan 27, 2011)

Variant said:


> Porcupine Tree's 'Deadwing' was all POD (like Devy, to prove he could do it), and Wilson also said that all the distorted tones on 'The Incident' (about 60% of the guitars on the album) were POD Farm.



Woh, did not know this. Very interesting to know, I now have to go listen and if you destroyed porcupine tree for me .......


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 27, 2011)

Grimriffer said:


> I'm not too sure about recording but I think The Faceless use the Pod X3 live and only monitor with Randalls.
> 
> Thought the title had something to do with Decrepit Birth.



When I saw The Faceless last year, I spoke to Michael and he had a Pod X3 Pro hooked to the Randall head power amp (effects loop).


----------



## Elijah (Jan 27, 2011)

All pod xt I do believe. I've had the xt and x3. I've got to say, I've never been able to make the xt sound like this vid, but he certainly makes it work!
I like the x3 waaaaayyy more though

EDIT: Apparently I don't know how to post videos...
Someone help me out here


----------



## Psychobuddy (Jan 27, 2011)

^just copy the url (of the video) and paste it into your reply.


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 27, 2011)

getaway_fromme said:


> What? Can you verify that please?
> 
> As a long fan of Sevendust's early work (pre-Seasons), I was under the impression that Clint used a Mark IV for every album and John went from using Marshalls to Randalls since Animosity? I need proof man.





Coryd said:


> Dang is this true!?



Yeah it was in a very old issue of Guitarone which I've just dug out..........ok John and Clint say they used their usual Mesa/Marshall setup as a base the POD for "a good chunk of the album" a Bogner (it doesn't say which model) and a Bruno? then for cleans they used the VoxAC30/Roland JC120/Heartbreaker they also say that there's a bit of Korg Pandora's box in places too.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 27, 2011)

my tech death band Molest The Episcopate has just completed tracking. We're using an HD500 (mesa dual rect pre setting) through a rocktron velocity 300 poweramp, and engl cab) We had a 5150 and engl fireball, but they just didnt sound write for our style. 

Pretty sure we're getting everything mastered by ZEUSS, I'll post clips once it's all completed in a month or so.


----------



## Taylor2 (Jan 27, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> My old band used a POD for their first EP:




Wait, you were in Viatrophy?


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jan 27, 2011)

Mixed with other stuff for the really heavy guitars, but all of Arjen Luccassen's stuff for the last 10 years or so


----------



## Elijah (Jan 27, 2011)

Psychobuddy said:


> ^just copy the url (of the video) and paste it into your reply.



Why thank you, good sir


----------



## getaway_fromme (Jan 29, 2011)

^ god that sounds good for a pod...


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 29, 2011)

Taylor said:


> Wait, you were in Viatrophy?



I can't confirm, but since Dave was in Traces, I'd assume so:



> Viatrophy are a technical melodic death metal band from Reading, England. They formed by former members of Sylosis, The Seventh Cross, _*Traces* _and The Deepest Abyss in 2005


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 29, 2011)

Dave was in Viatrophy, I remember him saying a couple times.


----------



## Elijah (Jan 29, 2011)

getaway_fromme said:


> ^ god that sounds good for a pod...



I know dude, right?!

And I had no clue that Sybreed's stuff was recorded with a pod. Very interesting ha


----------



## Taylor2 (Jan 29, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Dave was in Viatrophy, I remember him saying a couple times.



WATT!

I LOVED that band.
Own both CD's.


----------



## TheSunSetsBlack (Feb 25, 2015)

Quiet Mind recorded their "Alpha Waves" EP with a Pod HD Pro from start to finish:

https://quietmindrecords.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 25, 2015)

Sweat deal, bro. Did they do it back in 2011, which was the last time someone posted in this thread?


----------



## The Hiryuu (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah, this is a weird thread to bump.

That, and Monday Morning Apocalypse had solos? I don't remember any of them. Or much of anything from that album at all, come to think of it.


----------

